# Harbor Freight #95288 - If u don't weld - bolt it!



## DIYaholic

I have the same mobile base & plan to use it with my Ridgid jointer. As I plan on mounting mine to a ply base with leveling capability, I appreciate the heads up. Thanks for posting & sharing this.


----------



## dbhost

I have this same mobile base and like it a lot. For what it's worth, I use mine with my Central Machinery #32208 14" band saw, which I believe specs show at around 180 lbs… I use SYP ripped from 2×4s with no problems. Likewise the same for the base on my drill press. I used mine to spread the base of the drill press to add some stability to it and have been tickled with the results…

The levelers on the base are good, solid, and BIG which goes a very long way to making things stable on uneven floors. I plan on using more of these on other projects. I have been considering using the square tube setup as well.

If you find you need to move things around, but keep them good and solid once you put them in place, these are hard to beat, especially for the money!


----------



## Kentuk55

I have 4 o these mobil bases in my shop. I used some old Oak, and they work just fine. I hate to spend money that I don't need to.


----------



## b2rtch

I have the same base on a delta joiner for several years and it works just fine


----------



## RobertsPlace

> I have the same base on a delta joiner for several years and it works just fine
> 
> - b2rtch


Bert - do you have any shop pictures of your tools on the HF mobile bases?


----------

